# Here is some good archery news for a change



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://usarchery.org/news/2010/09/16/usa-archery-and-nfaa-agree-to-host-events-in-yankton-s-d-in-2011/38569


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Just got the same article. Could make for a GREAT week of archery fun!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hhmmm....maybe I will put Yankton in my plans for next year...


----------



## drw (Oct 28, 2002)

*Dates*

Per the NFAA web site the Outdoor National Tournament is 7/27 thru 7/31 (2011) .Already have a motel based on these dates.
Per the press release(9/16/2010) put out by the NFAA and USA Archery the NFAA outdoor nationals dates are 7/25 thru 7/31 (2011).
If there are changes to the schedule I hope the NFAA let the archers know as soon as possible.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

It is going to be a 3 or 5 day shoot . that is why the two different dates


----------



## drw (Oct 28, 2002)

Spotshooter2 said:


> It is going to be a 3 or 5 day shoot . that is why the two different dates


 I'm still not getting something.The 7/27 thru 7/31 ( 5 days) took care of the 3 or 5 day format.
7/25 thru 7/31 ( 7 days) why the extra 2 days.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Hhmmm....maybe I will put Yankton in my plans for next year...


I won't let you travel alone.


I don't think anyway.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

drw said:


> I'm still not getting something.The 7/27 thru 7/31 ( 5 days) took care of the 3 or 5 day format.
> 7/25 thru 7/31 ( 7 days) why the extra 2 days.


I believe it is so that NFAA shooters can participate in the US National Target Championship and Hoyt World Open if they chose. If you want to shoot the US Nationals (July 27-31) you could shoot the NFAA Nationals starting on the 25th and shoot both events. It is still a 3/5 day format they just give a couple of extra days to get your shooting in.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

The only real difference is that they are having a FITA Field mixed in to the week. You can shoot both this year and at the same site. My main thrust will be the FITA Field, and as long as I am there, I'll shoot the NFAA field as well. I could not care less about shooting a full FITA 90-70-50-30, or 70 meters. Others might think that is great to be able to do the 70 meter 900 round ( or whatever they do) and a field shoot. Seems that one would have to settle in their minds which competition they are really going for, and the other is for fun and whatever you get, hooray for you. Could be a blast, could be organized chaos. Only one way to find out!:darkbeer: Relax, and have a ale.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

drw said:


> I'm still not getting something.The 7/27 thru 7/31 ( 5 days) took care of the 3 or 5 day format.
> 7/25 thru 7/31 ( 7 days) why the extra 2 days.


Here is per NFAA "The Outdoor Nationals will be 3 or 5 day running Monday thorugh Friday July 25-29. This will make it possible for all archers to shoot multiple events."

So that finally makes more sense. First the FITA Field, then the NFAA FIeld, then the USAA Target, with minimal overlap.

I already got my hotel reservations! They show as "not available" on Expedia, but call the hotel and tell them you're coming for the Archery.


----------



## drw (Oct 28, 2002)

wa-prez said:


> Here is per NFAA "The Outdoor Nationals will be 3 or 5 day running Monday thorugh Friday July 25-29. This will make it possible for all archers to shoot multiple events."
> 
> So that finally makes more sense. First the FITA Field, then the NFAA FIeld, then the USAA Target, with minimal overlap.
> 
> I already got my hotel reservations! They show as "not available" on Expedia, but call the hotel and tell them you're coming for the Archery.


I'm glad the NFAA finally changed the dates on their web site.


----------

